# What Starter pokemon on XY are you choosing?



## matt (Sep 20, 2013)

Does everyone choose fire because they think it might be stronger? What will you choose?!


----------



## Chris (Sep 20, 2013)

I'll be going for Fennekin. I knew as soon as they were announced that Fennekin would be the one I go for. The design is adorable!  

I tend to base my decision purely on appearance, rather than type. ^^; [/shallow]


----------



## Farobi (Sep 20, 2013)

Fennekin is overrated. Froakie is my best bet, but it all depends on the final evos. I chose Chespin because I prefer him over Fennekin and Froakie.


----------



## SliceAndDice (Sep 20, 2013)

Fennekin is kind of bland and ugly in my opinion. I might choose Chespin, but Froakie also looks kind of cool.


----------



## StarMayor (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm thinking about using Froakie. I love a cool looking water starter and I'm not sure about any of the other water types I've seen so far yet. Not to mention, Frogadier looks so sassy.


----------



## gnoixaim (Sep 20, 2013)

I'll probably choose either Fennekin or Froakie~ I don't know why, but I've always gone with a water starter.....


----------



## Hamusuta (Sep 20, 2013)

Depends what Chespins final evolution is, if its as bad as Quilladin then i'll choose Fennekin.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 20, 2013)

I wanna go with Fennekin because I really like fire types. I usually do very well in Pokemon games if I have a fire type starter. But in Pokemon Black, my starter evolved once and it went into the PC, so who knows.


----------



## Hartech (Sep 20, 2013)

As of right now I am feeling Froakie...I usually prefer water types, but grass types have always been a second favorite.

I have tried to keep myself away from most of the X&Y info though, just so I can have the joy of playing a new game! I probably won't have a decision down until its time to make one XD


----------



## Mouchi (Sep 20, 2013)

I think I'll be going for Froakie, the fact that you also get one of the original Kanto starters from the professor means I'll have my fire type covered by Charmander (which will evolve into MEGA-CHARIZARD <3 ) so I have no use for Fennekin...plus the only grass type I think I'll ever use is Venusaur so I guess I'll have to find a way to get one as well


----------



## Bones (Sep 20, 2013)

I used to go for the water starters, buttt.. I've always had much better luck with the fire starters and have been going with 'um consistently for the past some games, so Fennekin.


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 20, 2013)

Fennekin because it's fire-type and I think it looks the best out of the three.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 20, 2013)

Fennekin, of course! Hey Volvagia, where's your avatar from?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 20, 2013)

Froakie.  I like that It can use Bounce after it evolves, and I like it's design.


----------



## radical6 (Sep 20, 2013)

i usually pick water because i love water starters the most but i dont really like froakie
fennekin however is a cutiepie and i love the whole witch design so 
fennekin rocks the other two are losers


----------



## Sheepish (Sep 20, 2013)

I initially fell in love with both Froakie's and Chespin's designs, but since I hardly ever use the Grass starter during my first playthroughs, I opted to go with Chespin at first.

However, I at first found Quilladin's design to be rather disappointing; while I've grown indifferent to it at this point, and I still have hope for Chespin's final evolution, I've decided to go with Froakie in my first playthrough. Another contributing factor was that I wanted to use Gogoat, and I don't really want to have any type overlap in my team (unless both members are dual-type).

So, ninja frog Brokie it is. Though I'm sure I'll end up replaying the game immediately after completing it, but with Chespin instead.


----------



## windfall (Sep 20, 2013)

My brother and I are sharing a copy of Pokemon X, but we disagreed on which starter to get. He wanted Froakie, and I wanted Fennekin so we're just compromising now and getting Chespin. 

I hope Chespin's final form is beastly; otherwise, in the box he goes...


----------



## Heir (Sep 20, 2013)

Still going for Froakie


----------



## Silversea (Sep 20, 2013)

I am personally going to go with Fennekin. I do like foxes, and it is a neat fire type which may help me replace my weakish Ninetales that has followed me throughout many games. I don't know how much I like the bipedal evolution, but at least I won't have to tolerate Chespin's evolution. That thing is soooooo ugly. It makes me want to be sick lol, almost the reaction I had for Tepig's evolution Pignite.

I hope I don't regret it though, I'd like to see the final evolutions before I choose, since that is the evolution that tends to last the longest time. 

Froakie and his evolution do look pretty cool but meh. Frog.


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm going for Chespin. My first choice was Fennekin because I almost always pick fire but then they announced the torchik and kanto starters...


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 20, 2013)

it's really sad but i usually choose starter pokemon based on if they're cute or awesome looking. i've always done that ever since i got my first ever pokemon game. so i'm probably choosing fennekin. it's cute, what can i say? chespin's cute too, but i never really cared for the grass starters. then again i might choose Froakie, i always choose the water types. so at this point right now i really don't know, haha.


----------



## kite (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm going to get X & Y, so I'll choose Fennekin and Chespin. 

I mean, it would be easier with Froakie as a water type, but Pokemon always seems more difficult with a Grass Starter to me.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Sep 20, 2013)

Picking probably Chespin, Squirtle, and the Torchic they give away in the beginning. Or if I want to, Froakie, Bulbasaur, and Torchic. I just really really like Squirtle so I am probably doing the Chespin Squirtle and Torchic combo xP


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 21, 2013)

I will be choosing Fennekin and Squirtle!


----------



## idiotcurl (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm kind of torn between Froakie and Chespin. Grass type is my favourite type, but the grass starter this time around just doesn't look very appealing to me.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 21, 2013)

I wonder why people like Fennekin so much. I like it because I forsee it being a balanced asset to my team.


----------



## jamesmikehj (Sep 21, 2013)

i alway pick water since the begin and with torchic coming this only add to my joy so that my y starter may get x too lol


----------



## Cobber (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm all for water so I'll go which Froakie for sure!


----------



## Chromie (Sep 21, 2013)

Undecided. I'm thinking I'll go Froakie, Bulbasaur and Torchic since Game Freak is just throwing a bunch of starters at us.


----------



## Cobber (Sep 21, 2013)

Ahh... yeah.
I forgot about that.
I'm probably just going all water.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 21, 2013)

In White I tackled the game with a fire type. I've ALWAYS felt like that playing the game with a grass type is a bit harder and in HeartGold it proved the point.

I might play as Chespin because Fennekin is like a copy of Torchic in my opinion. And I feel like playing as a grass so I can try it out.

EDIT: I've had the Grass or Fire fiasco since HeartGold and it's ALWAYS been hard for me to choose the Grass or Fire starter Pokemon. So hopefully I'll decide by October  This time I might play with Chespin and just find a fire and water Pokemon to compensate for it.


----------



## Cobber (Sep 21, 2013)

Having a grass Pokemon as a starter always sucked for me ha!


----------



## Chromie (Sep 21, 2013)

Cobber said:


> Ahh... yeah.
> I forgot about that.
> I'm probably just going all water.



Oh dude...ballsy lol.

I'm seriously considering just using the Pokebank to get everyone.


----------



## Cobber (Sep 21, 2013)

Chromie said:


> Oh dude...ballsy lol.
> 
> I'm seriously considering just using the Pokebank to get everyone.



I feel like Misty, ha!


----------



## Chromie (Sep 21, 2013)

Cobber said:


> I feel like Misty, ha!



Well you won't get your bike from me. 


I started watching Pok?mon again...from season 1. Good times.


----------



## Cobber (Sep 21, 2013)

Chromie said:


> Well you won't get your bike from me.
> 
> 
> I started watching Pok?mon again...from season 1. Good times.



OMG Me too!

That made me chuckle so loud!


----------



## Chromie (Sep 21, 2013)

Cobber said:


> OMG Me too!
> 
> That made me chuckle so loud!



OMG dude! We should so watch them and Skype lol.

I'm only on episode 3 though.


----------



## Cobber (Sep 21, 2013)

I have the whole season downloaded on my lap top.
We should do it when my roommate is gone, only because he's nosey and doesn't know when to shush


----------



## SockHead (Sep 21, 2013)

My choice might change when the final evolutions come out, but right now it's leaning toward chespin! TOO CUTE!


----------



## Cobber (Sep 21, 2013)

People and their love for grass Pokemon, lol.

Even though grass beats water, I feel water can beat anything... 

Than again, you can beat anything if you're an over the edge strong... and have the right strategy


----------



## Wallytehcat (Sep 23, 2013)

I cant decide between Chespin and Fennekin.


----------



## Chromie (Sep 23, 2013)

Frpakie is mine!


----------



## Lauren (Sep 23, 2013)

I want Fennekin, although the evolution put me off! I don't really care much for type, I like how cute it is... From the start that is ^.^


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Sep 23, 2013)

Fennekin


----------



## aetherene (Sep 26, 2013)

Chespin for me! I think it's the cutest out of all three, but Fennekin is pretty tempting since it might be a Fire/Psychic type with the last evo.

But I'm figuring that it will be pretty balanced out if I choose Chespin. I can get Squirtle later and then the Torchic from the wi-fi event when the game is released.


----------



## Flutterfairy (Sep 28, 2013)

Chespin! I hope the third evolution makes up for the second one, cause it looks a little strange to me.


----------



## moonbunny (Sep 28, 2013)

Still waiting to see the third evos to make my final decision, but probably Fennekin.


----------



## idiotcurl (Sep 30, 2013)

Originally, I planned on getting Chespin, but after hearing that you can get a Kanto starter early in the game, I think I may go with Froakie instead and get my favourite starter, Bulbasaur.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 30, 2013)

Chespin. I'm not too sure if i'll get a 1st generation starter, and if I did i'll get Charmander because i'm getting Y because of Skrelp. The rockin Mock Kelp Pok?mon.  And don't you think the Female version of Meowstic looks a bit too much like Marshal? It does to me.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 30, 2013)

Fennekin and Squirtle are mine. No touchy.


----------



## mariop476 (Oct 1, 2013)

I think I'll be going with Froakie. There's still a chance I'll go with Fennekin, if it's a spur of the moment decision.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 1, 2013)

Firefox Fennekin


----------



## Yokie (Oct 1, 2013)

I want to know how their last evolutions looks like before I make an absolute decision.

But I'd have to go with Fennekin so far. (Hoping for Psychic/Fire type)


----------



## KlopiTackle (Oct 1, 2013)

Chespin, I didn't like the evolution of Froakie.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 1, 2013)

On X I'm going with Froakie and Bulbasaur.

Since I'm doing the starter challenge on Y but I have to wait for Pokebank to actually start it (BTW for the challenge I'm using Chespin, Squirtle, Torchic, Cyndaquil, Piplup and Snivy) I will be trying out Fennekin with Squirtle and then Chespin with Charmander and when I've beaten the main storylines with these four they will be traded over to X (Fennekin and Squirtle) or Pokebanked (Chespin and Charmander)


----------



## Silversea (Oct 1, 2013)

At the moment, probably Fennekin and Bulbasaur (my decision has not changed at the moment).


----------



## radical6 (Oct 2, 2013)

Anyone who doesnt choose fennekin is a Loser  
fennekin is the Best and the Greatest the other 2 are big dumb dumbs ):


----------



## Farobi (Oct 2, 2013)

tsundere said:


> Anyone who doesnt choose fennekin is a Loser



thats the opposite of how i feel :[

i still <3 the FELINE KING though


----------



## Dembonez19 (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm definitely picking Fennekin unless somehow the third evolution is all messed up.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Oct 2, 2013)

Fennekin for Y. Froakie for X. And Chespin for whatever comes next.


----------



## Nushaa (Oct 2, 2013)

either Froakie or Chespin. I'll choose when I see what their final evos look like.


----------

